# Most aesthetical road marking on motorways



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

keber said:


> 4.5/7 as I could measure, in tunnels 3/3
> 
> In ex-Yugoslav countries 6/12 is used. I rather prefer short strips because it gives sense of more speed.


I have found, Italy has 4.5/7.5 at motorways, and 3/4.5 at expressways and normal roads. in tunnels there are 3/3. I was sure it was shorter.

i am reading Croatian law about horizontal signalization and they mention only width of the lines, not lenght :dunno:


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

Spain used in the past 5/12 m and 10 cm wide lines, but recently it was changed into 6/11 and 15 cm wide lines. The line separating the right lane from the shoulder was changed from dashed to solid too.

Old
New


----------



## aswnl (Jun 6, 2004)

For me the distance shouldn't just be of aesthetic reasons. The distance should be a function of the average speed - the higher this speed, the longer the stripes and intervals should be. At 80 km/h the Dutch 3-9 is fine, at 130 km/h the German markings are much more restful to the driver.


----------



## lucaf1 (Jun 17, 2007)

x-type said:


> what does Italy use? it is something like 3-6. in the tunnels it is even shorter, 2 or even 1,5-4 or something like this.




















art. 138 regolamento di esecuzione del codice della strada


----------

